# Forum offer Fracino Classico £900 delivered



## coffeebean

The Ariete is now called the Classico - change of name but no change of price for Forum members! £900

delivered with wooden handles! Get in touch if you want one of these lovely machines!


----------



## coffeebean

Beautiful machine at a great Forum price! Give me a shout if you want one! Andy


----------



## coffeebean

The Classico is a beautiful machine with lovely wooden handles - give me a shout for a great Forum price! Andy


----------



## Andypen

Thanks Andy, I've had my Classico for days now and am absolutely delighted with it


----------



## coffeebean

Absolute pleasure Andrew - glad you're happy with it!


----------



## Greig

Hi .. Is this offer still open?

Rgds

Greig


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Greig! Yes, offer still on!


----------



## Greig

Brilliant .. thanks for the fast response and your paitence with my he deluge of questions


----------



## piggywoo

coffeebean said:


> The Classico is a beautiful machine with lovely wooden handles - give me a shout for a great Forum price! Andy


HI Andy

What are these going for now? and is this with the wooden handles??

Thanks

Sue


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Sue, they are £850 delivered and.they now only come with wooden handles!


----------



## coffeebean

Sorry everybody, the Forum offer for the Classico is now £900 delivered. It is still a huge saving on a brilliant machine!


----------



## coffeebean

Beautiful shiny new Classico anyone? £900 for Forum members! Give me a shout if you are interested in one!


----------



## Antibubble

Thanks Andy, Classico delivered and running.


----------



## coffeebean

New Year, New Classico?! Forum offer for this fabulous machine is still on so let me know if you want one!


----------



## coffeebean

Happy New Year everyone! Just to let you know, Fracino are putting up their prices from Feb 1st so the forum price for a Classico of £950 delivered is for this month only. From Feb 1st, the new Forum price will be £1000 delivered so get your order in now if you want to grab a bargain!!


----------

